# Configuring Bsnl Dataone Broadband in Linux



## paragkalra (Jan 6, 2006)

CONFIGURING BSNL DATAONE BROADBAND IN REDHAT AND FEDORA VIA LAN-CARD

		I think BSNL people and HUAWEI (modem manufacturing company for BSNL) deserve a pat on their back for giving ample support for their broadband connection and modem drivers for all operating systems. Modem comes with a CD which contains drivers for Windows, Linux as well as for Mac Machines. You will need these drivers in case you want to connect Internet via USB. In case you want to connect Internet via Lan-Card then you don't need to do any thing. Just follow the steps prescribed bellow and wallah!!!!!! you are online on Linux. Lan-Cards are detected 9 out of 10 times in Linux. In case you want to check whether your lan-card is detected or not go to Applications --> System Settings --> Network. Then a window would pop up. In that window click the HARDWARE tab and check the status of Ethernet. The status should be OK.  This documentation is for Redhat Enterprise Linux 4, Rehat Linux 9 and Fedora core 4 Underlined  instructions in BOLD, ITALICS and curly   BRACKET are comments. Its for your help and understanding. Don't type them in terminal. 


_*{First thing you need to do is that open the terminal and in terminal type}*_
[root@localhost ~]# adsl-status

_*{You must see the following message.}*_
/sbin/adsl-status: Cannot read configuration file '/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf'

*{Then type following command.}*[root@localhost ~]# adsl-setup

{You will see something like  this.}

Welcome to the ADSL client setup.  First, I will run some checks on
your system to make sure the PPPoE client is installed properly...


LOGIN NAME

_*{Enter your login /user name provided by BSNL. I did something like this.}*_

Enter your Login Name (default root): pollengrain

INTERFACE

_*{We generally have one lan-card. So just press enter key. In case you have multiple lan-cards then you type eth0 or eth1 or eth2 so on and so forth as may be the case}*_

Enter the Ethernet interface connected to the ADSL modem
For Solaris, this is likely to be something like /dev/hme0.
For Linux, it will be ethX, where 'X' is a number.
(default eth0):

_*{Just press enter key for the following event as well.}*_

Do you want the link to come up on demand, or stay up continuously?
If you want it to come up on demand, enter the idle time in seconds
after which the link should be dropped.  If you want the link to
stay up permanently, enter 'no' (two letters, lower-case.)
NOTE: Demand-activated links do not interact well with dynamic IP
addresses.  You may have some problems with demand-activated links.
Enter the demand value (default no):

DNS

_*{In this case you need to give the IP address of the DNS server to which your machine should connect. I entered primary DNS as 61.1.96.69 and secondary DNS as 61.1.96.71 as shown below. You cannot use any IP address. You need to use these only.}*_
Please enter the IP address of your ISP's primary DNS server.
If your ISP claims that 'the server will provide dynamic DNS addresses',
enter 'server' (all lower-case) here.
If you just press enter, I will assume you know what you are
doing and not modify your DNS setup.
Enter the DNS information here: 61.1.96.69
Please enter the IP address of your ISP's secondary DNS server.
If you just press enter, I will assume there is only one DNS server.
Enter the secondary DNS server address here: 61.1.96.71

_*{Now it will ask you to enter you password. Remember while typing password it won't show you any thing, just don't panic, It is accepting your password.}*_
PASSWORD

Please enter your Password:
Please re-enter your Password:

USERCTRL

_*{It means whether you want to give the permission to local user apart from root user  to access broadband. I allowed the local user by just typing yes.}*_
Please enter 'yes' (two letters, lower-case.) if you want to allow
normal user to start or stop DSL connection (default yes): yes

FIREWALLING

_*{Enabling firewall sometimes may be quite troublesome. So its just better to disable it by typing 0 as shown bellow.}*_

Please choose the firewall rules to use.  Note that these rules are
very basic.  You are strongly encouraged to use a more sophisticated
firewall setup; however, these will provide basic security.  If you
are running any servers on your machine, you must choose 'NONE' and
set up firewalling yourself.  Otherwise, the firewall rules will deny
access to all standard servers like Web, e-mail, ftp, etc.  If you
are using SSH, the rules will block outgoing SSH connections which
allocate a privileged source port.

The firewall choices are:
0 - NONE: This script will not set any firewall rules.  You are responsible
          for ensuring the security of your machine.  You are STRONGLY
          recommended to use some kind of firewall rules.
1 - STANDALONE: Appropriate for a basic stand-alone web-surfing workstation
2 - MASQUERADE: Appropriate for a machine acting as an Internet gateway
                for a LAN
Choose a type of firewall (0-2): 0

Start this connection at boot time

_*{Now it will ask you whether you want to connect to Internet during booting. Allow it to avoid pain in your neck.}*_

Do you want to start this connection at boot time?
Please enter no or yes (default no):yes

_*{It will now present you a summary of your entries. Check it and accept the changes by just typing y.}*_

** Summary of what you entered **

Ethernet Interface: eth0
User name:          pollengrain 
Activate-on-demand: No
Primary DNS:        61.1.96.69
Secondary DNS:      61.1.96.71
Firewalling:        NONE
User Control:       yes
Accept these settings and adjust configuration files (y/n)? y
Adjusting /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ppp0
Adjusting /etc/resolv.conf
Adjusting /etc/ppp/chap-secrets and /etc/ppp/pap-secrets
  (But first backing it up to /etc/ppp/chap-secrets.bak)
  (But first backing it up to /etc/ppp/pap-secrets.bak)



Congratulations, it should be all set up!

Type '/sbin/ifup ppp0' to bring up your xDSL link and '/sbin/ifdown ppp0'
to bring it down.
Type '/sbin/adsl-status /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ppp0'
to see the link status.

_*{Now check the status by using following command.}*_[root@localhost ~]# adsl-status

_*{It will show you following message.}*_

adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe-adsl.pid.pppoe)

_*{Now you need to connect to your BSNL server. Execute following command in terminal. If everything goes well you won't see any message or error.}*_

[root@localhost ~]# adsl-start

_*{Now again check the status and make out the difference}*_

[root@localhost ~]# adsl-status

adsl-status: Link is up and running on interface ppp0
ppp0      Link encapoint-to-Point Protocol
          inet addr:59.95.67.165  P-t-P:59.95.64.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3
          RX bytes:126 (126.0 b)  TX bytes:182 (182.0 b)

_*{You will notice that your machine has been provided a dynamic IP. Next time when you would login this IP would be different one. This IP may also change automatically after some time during same login as well. Now check the connectivity using ping command.  If you see something like show bellow then your connection has been successful. Press control key and c key simultaneously to come out. *_

[root@localhost ~]# ping www.google.com
PING www.l.google.com (66.102.7.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=0 ttl=252 time=321 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=252 time=333 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=2 ttl=252 time=332 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=3 ttl=252 time=330 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=4 ttl=252 time=331 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=5 ttl=252 time=330 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=6 ttl=252 time=331 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=7 ttl=252 time=330 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=8 ttl=252 time=331 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=9 ttl=252 time=332 ms
64 bytes from 66.102.7.104: icmp_seq=10 ttl=252 time=333 ms

--- www.l.google.com ping statistics ---
11 packets transmitted, 11 received, 0% packet loss, time 9998ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 321.612/330.776/333.217/3.089 ms, pipe 2
[root@localhost ~]#

_*{Go to your web browser and surf the net. Enjoy!}*_

_*{To disconnect from Internet use this.}*_

[root@localhost ~]#adsl-stop


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 8, 2007)

Configuring BB in Fedora/Redhat is easiest Job:

1> system-config-network
System>Admistration>Network

2>Click New>xDSL Connection

3>Fill the box with appopiate information i.e.
Provider Name -> of ur choice
Username & Password

Thats it, point ur provider and click on Activate.


----------

